# Good update on Sam



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Today I'm really proud of Sam. I mentioned her flights had grown in completely, and she made a liar out of me by losing some after the cat scared her. But, today she's made two COMPLETE laps around my room and landed back on the cage without a problem. That compared to when she would always crash land on the floor a few months ago.

I'm really proud of her right now  My little baby is finally flying!

But I have to trim her nails. I did that once, and I'm still proud of her for just sitting on my hand and letting me trim the ends off. No problems at all.

Just a small update on the neon blue bird that likes to pick on the other two.  Everyone's doing good and they all seem really happy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ashley, that's great! I'm glad that little Sam has finally got her flight feathers back 

Meanwhile, please be sure that the cat is never able to scare or harass your budgie--they shouldn't ever be in the same room together.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with StarlingWings.
It's wonderful that Sam's flight feathers are in now and she's able to fly again.
However, you need to ensure your cats are never in the same room with your budgies.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

At this point you can try training her to fly to you....if she's in the mood to hang out. It makes it easier when you have to put them back into their cage quickly.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh no the cat was outside. She just kept jumping up and holding onto the screen on the window. Thankfully I heard her the first time because the window was open. The second time she nearly gave _me_ a heart attack. My mom won't let cats inside. The only time we had one inside was when Meulin was sick before I got the birds. I probably forgot to mention that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the clarification regarding the cats, Ashley.

I would make sure the window to the bird's room is never open unless you are in the room with them. It would be a disaster if the cat managed to somehow tear through the screen! *


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah it would  I'm staying in my room more now that school's out and she hasn't tried to get in again so I think she's gonna stick to the birds outside (which I don't approve of that either).

I actually saw a cardinal on a dead tree in our backyard and the cat was going to it and I just scared her off so she wouldn't get attacked


----------

